# Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis



## JörgD (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe Teichbauerinnen und Teichbauer,
nachdem ich mich jetzt schon über ein Jahr bei Euch regelmäßig informiere, möchte ich Euch unseren Teich vorstellen. Dabei möchte ich euch noch um Rat bitten. Ich bin auf der Suche nach Pflanzen die großblättrig unter der Wasseroberfläche gedeihen. Mein Schwage hat eine "Wassermummel" . Hat jemand sowas schonmal gehört oder gibts noch andere Pflanzen. Weiterhin such ich noch die Bezeichnung von Pflanzen die Unterwasser einen schönen dichten, flächigen Teppich bilden. Ach so hier noch ein paar techn. Details zum Teich. ca. 9.5 - 10 m³ Inhalt (beim Befüllen hat leider die Wassseruhr den Geist aufgegeben, aber da alles rechtwinkelig ist, leicht zu berechnen), 5 verschieden tiefe Plateaus, tiefste Stelle 150 cm, Pumpe 10.000l/h, Filter Eigenbau. 16 Bewohner: 2 Koi (8-10cm), 4 Shubidus (8-10cm), 5 Goldorfen und 5 Goldfische.
So das wars von uns ersteinmal, über Tipps von Euch würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebniss*



			
				JörgD schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> Dabei möchte ich euch noch um Rat bitten. ..................




erst Bilder !


----------



## JörgD (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

Hiiiiiilfeeeee, ich kann keine Bilder einstellen.


----------



## JörgD (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

jetzt?


----------



## JörgD (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

siehe Signatur  ;-)


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

Hallo Jörg

Herzlich Willkommen hier.

Leider kann ich dir bei der Pflanze nicht behilflich sein aber da meldet sich bestimmt noch jemand.

Einen schönen Teich hast du da Gefällt mir.  

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit deinem Teich und den Fischen. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*



			
				JörgD schrieb:
			
		

> ............Ich bin auf der Suche nach Pflanzen die großblättrig unter der Wasseroberfläche gedeihen. Mein Schwager hat eine "Wassermummel" .
> .....................Weiterhin such ich noch die Bezeichnung von Pflanzen die Unterwasser einen schönen dichten, flächigen Teppich bilden. ................




Hallo 
geht Doch ! 

Mummeln machen Blätter wie __ Teichrosen nix Unterwasser

Nadelsimsen , __ Nadelkraut können manchmal eine Art Unterwasserrasen bilden.  
Der ist um ihn wirklich dauerhaft zu erhalten pflegeintensiver als ein Putting green  

ein Eisengitter darüber ist da auch ... kontraproduktiv

für "neue" Teiche sind __ Hornkraut __ Wasserpest __ Tausendblatt Laichkräuter
der Hit

und obendrauf __ Brunnenkresse , __ Froschbiss ,__ Seekanne ,die üblichen einjährigen Baumarktsubtropen           usw.  

durch  Abschattung geht dann auf dem Grund nicht mehr so viel  

man muss sich entscheiden


mfG

schöner __ Papyrus übrigens


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*



			
				JörgD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Pflanzen die großblättrig unter der Wasseroberfläche gedeihen. Mein Schwage hat eine "Wassermummel



Noch ein paar Worte zur "Mummel" Deines Schwagers. Wie Karsten schon geschrieben hat, eine Mummel ist keine Unterwasserpflanze. Eine Mummel ist eine Teichrose, die Blätter ähnlich denen der Seerosen hat, allerdings etwas unspektulärere, kleinere gelbe Blüten. Lateinisch heisst sie, wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass er die "gängige" Sorte hat, nuphar lutea und wie sie aussieht, kannst Du Dir in dem  Link   ansehen.


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

Hallo Jörg,
wenn man 1 Jahr in der Aanonymität als stiller Leser gelebt hat- und dies auch noch durchgestanden hat,

dann zolle ich ein

HERZKICHES WILLKOMMEN  

(Jetzt bist du allerdings an der Reihe und sage nicht;- du bist schüchtern  )


----------



## JörgD (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

@ karsten.
"....nix Unterwasser"
guckst Du hier:

http://www.bilder-der-natur.de/archiv/q0107.shtml

5 Bild von oben runtergescrollt

Wären Deine Smilies nicht am Satzende könnte man meinen Du bist bei Neulingen und Anfängern ein kleinwenig genervt. ;-)


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

Hallo Jörg,

bezüglich Unterwasserblätter kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass selbst die normalen Seerosen im Winter nur noch solche Unterwasserblätter haben.
Die auf der Wasseroberfläche zerfallen, wenn es kälter wird. Das ist ein ganz natürlicher Vorgang.
Eine meiner Seerosen hatten beim Nachdüngen im Frühjahr nur UW-Blätter und hab mich schon etwas gewundert... jetzt hatte sie schon mind. eine Blüte und viele Blätter.
Selbst die tropischen Seerosen im Aquarium haben öfters mal solche Blätter - sie wollen einfach nicht an die Oberfläche kommen.


----------



## bonsai (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

Moin Jörg
Die Mummel hat den Vorteil, dass die Koi sie nicht mögen. wenn deine Beiden erst einmal größer sind, werden die schon ihre eigenen Vorstellungen von Pflanzen im Teich verwirklichen. Mit zartem Grün als Rasen auf dem Grund wird das nichts. Koi sind halt auch nur Karpfen, gründeln gerne und buddelndabei mit Vorliebe Pflanzen aus,besonders die, die du sehr gern im Teich hättest.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## karsten. (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

Hallo

seid nicht so empfindlich !    

zur Aussage zu den Unterwasserblättern

ich meinte :
eben wie bei den __ Teichrosen übern Winter zur Assimilation gebildet um zu überleben

von Aquarianern manchmal darauf getrimmt 

aber

im normal belichteten Gartenteich.... eigentlich bedeutungslos 




mit 
vielen 
freundlichen 
entspannten Grüssen !


----------



## JörgD (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme nocheinmal auf die Wassermummel oder wie so schön gesagt wurde die Seerose für Arme. 
Ich habe hier mal Bilder angehängt.
@karsten., bonsai, annett... sprechen wir alle von der selben Pflanze oder ist die auf dem Bild ( hätte ich gerne) doch eine andere.:beeten: 

Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge, Tipps usw.

Jörg


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

Hallo Jörg,

also so richtig erkenne ich da nichts. 
Aber wie die Unterwasserblätter von Seerosen sieht das nicht aus - sind etwas zu grün dafür.
Hol Dir doch so eine Mummel und probier es aus. Allerdings bringen die halt auch Schwimmblätter.....


----------



## JörgD (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

Hallo Annett,

hätt ich gerne, aber woher?
Wenn ich den Verkäufer im Gartencenter anspreche, bricht er unter der Last der Fragezeichen auf seinen Schultern sprichwörtlich zusammen.

Wer weiss wo es eine Mummel gibt. PLZ 41470 plus 50km

So jetzt geh den Sonnenuntergang an meinem Gewässer geniessen.

Schönen abend .

Jörg


----------



## ferryboxen (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

hallo jörg

solche pflanze kannst du von mir bekommen.

habe letztes jahr 2 armdicke stücke abgegeben.

und das teil wächst immer wie verrückt.

jede menge blätter unter wasser. aber auch normale wie

bei jeder seerose.

gruss lothar


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

Hallo Jörg,
vor allem Gequatsche: lass das Zeug wachsen, wenn's eine Mummel wird, dann hast Du Deine Freude dran.
Mummeln oder "Große Mummel" bzw. "Nuphar luteum" kenne ich aus meiner Heimat recht gut. Die Blätter sehen wirklich wie Seerosenblätter aus, nur die Blüten (und Früchte, das ist ein echter Unterschied!) sehen halt etwas anders aus, ich find' die Pflanze klasse.
Als Kind fand ich die Pflanze schon bemerkenswert, heute würden die Ökos  begeistert sein. Und Mummeln sind einheimische Pflanzen. Die Bemerkung mit "Seerosen für Arme" ist wohl weniger angebracht. In meinem Garten wachsen u. a. Felsenbirne, Sanddorn, __ Schlehe, __ Weißdorn und Roter __ Hartriegel, alles "Sträucher für Arme". Sollte es Dich mal in die Nähe von Dessau verschlagen, dann empfehle ich einen Besuch des Wörlitzer Parks. Jetzt blühen dort gerade die Mummeln.
Grüße,
Rolf

P.S. Lars, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort auf einen meiner Beiträge, war sehr, sehr richtig!


----------



## Annett (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Jahr intensives lesen und das Ergebnis*

Hi,

also hier hat aber niemand geschrieben "Seerose für Arme". 
Jede Pflanze hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile und ihre Fürsprecher.... sonst wäre es ja langweilig.
Was nützen die schönsten gefüllten Blüten, wenn die nektarsuchenden Tiere nichts damit anfangen können und die Blüten mangels Bestäubung auch keine Früchte ansetzen?

Bezüglich Mummel-Bezugsquelle: Versuchs doch mal bei - defekter Link entfernt -!
Vielleicht brauchst ja auch noch was anderes, damit sich das Porto lohnt. :
Oder Lothar is so nett... und verschickt sie? Ihr bekommt das schon hin - da bin ich mir sicher.


----------

